# Importing a dog thru JFK



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone here ever picked up a dog that was shipped from Europe into JFK airport? I'm importing a ***** from Spain and there's a bit of a language barrier between me and the breeder when it comes to him communicating to me what I need to do on my end of things. This is what he sent me: "you have to go find the *****. you have to contact a broker airport to remove the dog from the airport." 

I ship domestically all the time, and I know that usually you need to go to the Cargo area of the airport to pick up a dog, not the airport itself. I live in Virginia, so I've never picked up a dog from JFK before 

Any hints/tips on picking her up? She's being sent in on Iberia Airlines on a direct flight from Madrid to JFK, if that helps.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Try contacting JFK and they should know. Apparently Spain and other EU countries including the UK have to go through an agent broker in order to ship out of country, I don't know if a broker is required here in the US though? It means double the shipping costs. Buying a pup from overseas has become cost prohibitive IMHO.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Contact Iberia Airlines. If they can't tell you the protocol, you've got bigger problems than you know.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

He needs to tell you the name of the broker he used to get the dog ONTO Iberia Airlines and that should help them locate who should be picking up the dog....


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You need to talk to a customs broker/shipping agent that handles animals and the paperwork including the medical stuff and quarantine if necessary. There may be more involved than getting an animal onto and off an airplane.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1100


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would speculate that the dog has to undergo some kind of quarantine first.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

You should have flight info from the seller too. When I shipped pups, I gave the buyer everything about the light, times, which airline, flight number etc. The seller should be able to provide the info.

Failing that, contact the airline and give them all the info you DO have. 

I would worry if a seller couldn't give me exact info about how my new dog was arriving. I'd think it was a scam and no dog was on any airline.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have copies of her Airway Bill and flight info. No worries about scams, this is a well known breeder I'm working with 

No quarantine is necessary. Already checked!

And I've been told by multiple people who have had dogs shipped in from overseas that you only need a broker if the dog is being imported for commercial resale. Since I'm not a pet store and she's coming over to be a pet (who will occasionally play the dog show game!) that rule doesn't apply. 

I was asking more about logistics, like parking and stuff like that.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

bluemoonluck said:


> I have copies of her Airway Bill and flight info. No worries about scams, this is a well known breeder I'm working with
> 
> No quarantine is necessary. Already checked!
> 
> ...


OK just had nightmares (literally) about her wasting away in a crate somewhere while you frantically searched for her....


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Darren said:


> You need to talk to a customs broker/shipping agent that handles animals and the paperwork including the medical stuff and quarantine if necessary. There may be more involved than getting an animal onto and off an airplane.
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1100


Darren, that link says people shipping INTO the US have to have a broker handle the dog on their end, not the US end. 



> All animals (pets) coming into the US booked as manifest cargo must be tendered *at their origin airport* by a "Regulated Agent" or "IATA-Approved


The man who's shipping her to me is going thru an agent, so he's got his end of the deal covered :thumb:

I about had a panic attack when I first read your link thou LOL!


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Nope but be prepared for a background check that will include looking on google for your name as a breeder. They would not let me import my Picard from France without signing an affidavit that he was being purchased 'as a pet' and I was not a breeder importing him. As well as agreeing to and signing a paper acknowledging a 30 day in home quarantine if its a puppy. This was through the USDA itself and I had to notify them when my quarantine was over.


----------

